# Bunk Beds



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

I have looked everywhere and can't seem to locate this information. Can anyone tell me the weight limit for both lower and upper bunks? Our son is 6'3" and 280#s. Would this cause either bed to crash to the floor?

thanks,
Katrina


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm pretty sure it's 250# Hopefully someone will confirm that.

Mike


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

KATRINA,

Welcome to the OB forum. I just joined this month as well.

As for your bunk weight question, that is an excellent one as we have been unable to confirm via any literature or any other source as to the weight limit on those bunks.

I look forward to the correct answer myself.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

I think 250lbs as well. I recall a sticker on the side of the bunk in the dealer showroom.... I just can't recall if it was on the Outback or Surveyor when we considered those.

Someone who knows for certain is sure to chime in.

Wayne


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm pretty sure the weight limit is 250lbs.

If your son is 6'3" and weights 280lbs I seriously doubt he is going to fit in the bunk beds since they are only 28" wide.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Literature said 250 pounds. Ditto about the overall size of bed versus body size, tight fit. We have a 6-3 er and ended up in the "coffin" one night and another on the couch, neither were overly big enough. They did suffice though. Would of been more complaining if it was a longer stay.

Maybe a small air mattress on the floor would allow him lots of stretching room.

Good luck.

KS


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

I emailed Keystone before buying ours and they confirmed that they hold up to 250 lbs. Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2004)

hurricaneplumber said:


> in the "coffin"












The width of the lower bunk is no problem. It has the shelf on the wall side that adds all that extra room. He has to lay on his side and bend his legs at the knee to fit in lengthwise. Of course, I could always leave the bike door open and let him stick his feet out the side! But the 30 extra #'s on the bunk might not be good. Does that weight limit also apply to the top bunk, I wonder.

Thanks for the input.

Katrina


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

rennerbee and hurricaneplumber,

Thank you for the bunk weight limitation info at 250#.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Katrina,

On the 28BHS, the lower bunk has a complete aluminum support rail system, if I were to change the cheap thin plywood for a sheet of rigid aluminum, I bet it would be able to support more.

I am not sure how other bunks are built if this may work.

Just another thought.

Kevin


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Katrina,

I've got a kid who's 6'2" and 300#'s. It's a cozy fit but he sleeps okay and we haven't had any problems.

Happy trails....


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Our son (15 yr. old) is 6'-3" and 240 - so far, no problems and he likes the bunks
just fine







(likes the television even better







) Anyway, we hope the bunks
will do him for another couple of years. After that, we'll just leave him at home!


----------



## ktmrder (Sep 24, 2004)

Our dealer tested out the weight limits on the bunks by putting 2of their sales guys on the bunks, over 400lbs. Nothing happened, so they jumped around, nothing happened. I would feel very comfortable with up to #300. Just my 2 cents!
Cami

P.S. We did not buy the one they were jumping in!!!!!


----------

